

Palm Rejects First App - jasongullickson
http://www.osnews.com/story/22151/Palm_Rejects_First_App_More_Things_Apple_Could_Learn_from_Palm

======
jhancock
"NaNPlayer is using private APIs, ... These APIs are also used by the stock
music player application, and aid in indexing and querying the metadata
attached to music files."

So Palm gets to use private APIs for its apps, but 3rd party devs get jilted
for it. Doesn't seem like a balanced policy to me. Seems like Palm could use
this policy to block any type of feature it wants.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
You miss the point:

1) The APIs are in flux. Since Palm controls both APIs and the player, it can
ensure that every update of the APIs will not break user expeirence.

2) Palm rejected the app from the palm store. Not banned the app from being
used on webOS. In other words if I want to I can still install it, just not
via. the app store. This is a huge difference from "apple app store or hack
the firmware".

3) Palm immediately responded with details on how to fix this rejection.

4) The response time was quick.

5) Should we go on? You missing the point of the article.

~~~
jhancock
oh calm down. I'm not missing a damned thing.

1) The APIs are in flux. Since Palm controls both APIs and the player, it can
ensure that every update of the APIs will not break user experience.

API changes have traditionally been managed through communication through
developer documentation. Palm saying "trust us to communicate internally
(between our WebOS team and our App teams) better than we communicate to our
3rd party developers" tells you the following: (A) - Palm reserves the right
to communicate less effectively to its 3rd party devs than to its internal app
devs. Also, Palm internal apps get the ability to test against new WebOS
updates prior to general distribution, but 3rd party devs might not. (B) -
Palm reserves the right to make certain APIs private which can possibly be
used as a competitive advantage.

2) Palm rejected the app from the palm store. Not banned the app from being
used on webOS. In other words if I want to I can still install it, just not
via. the app store. This is a huge difference from "apple app store or hack
the firmware".

I never said Palm was evil and their device was locked down. Don't infer into
my posts. If I meant to compare Palm to Apple, I would have.

3) Palm immediately responded with details on how to fix this rejection.

I never said Palm behaved badly in its rejection process. Don't infer into my
posts. If I meant to compare Palm to Apple, I would have.

4) The response time was quick.

I never said Palm responded in an untimely manner in its rejection process.
Don't infer into my posts. If I meant to compare Palm to Apple, I would have.

5) Should we go on? You missing the point of the article.

No need to go on. There was also no need to infer what you have into my
original post either.

~~~
ibsulon
He was not the only individual to misunderstand the intent of the post.
"Perhaps I was misunderstood" goes a lot further than flaming.

That said, yes. Palm will have private APIs and privilege its own developers
first. Consider the internal app team the alpha API users. This isn't a bad
thing! As a customer, I'm more than willing to let the internal developers and
people willing to hack into the internal APIs to find the problems with the
API first, so that something sub-optimal doesn't become set in stone too
early.

Public APIs have a way of sticking around, and I like to see companies get it
right. Further, Palm's clearly communicating its stance.

I'm not seeing why it's a bad thing.

~~~
jhancock
Your suggesting that when a person responds to a post by:

1 - beginning with "You miss the point" and ends with a derogatory "Should we
go on? You missing the point of the article"

2 - 4 out of 5 of their points are Apple vs. Palm comparisons, completely
immaterial to my original post.

...that somehow I'm the one flaming?

Perhaps the point count to GandMasterBirt's post is attributable to others
also inferring wildly into a post? Is that decent behavior? Does it make the
content on HN better or worse?

[EDIT] keep in mind that communities like slashdot once had a higher signal to
noise ratio. People, like me for instance, don't go their anymore, because its
all too common for rational discussion to be drowned out in a sea of fanboyism
and offensive behavior.

~~~
sgrove
_...and offensive behavior._

Such as this lame mini-flamewar brewing here?

Time to just let it go guys.

